# What's one thing you never ate as a child?



## Hooked (2/6/21)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (2/6/21)

Ginger biscuits! If we had a packet of mixed biscuits my poor Mom ended up with all the ginger ones. Now I love them!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. B (2/6/21)

Eat? Not so sure but drink: Rooibos Tea. I don't think the smell of Rooibos appeals to kids of any age!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Akil (2/6/21)

Never ate as a child? I didn't know we had the option.
My siblings and I had to eat what was put in front of us, otherwise... 
Let's just say, when I was a kid, child abuse was only if you ended up in hospital

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## takes (2/6/21)

I hated peas due to them rolling off the fork, used to hide them under a gem squash shell on the plate and hid beans in my schoolsocks to feed the dog when at my gran's house

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (2/6/21)

Pumpkin and brussel sprouts. Still don't eat brussel sprouts. Don't know how anyone can get that shit into their bodies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/21)

Ox Tail stew! Hated it as a kid but now enjoy it!

Also never ate Brussel sprouts and still don't... also Cauliflower and Eggs!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## THE REAPER (2/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ox Tail stew! Hated it as a kid but now enjoy it!
> 
> Also never ate Brussel sprouts and still don't... also Cauliflower and Eggs!


No eggs!!!! Boiled egg is great.
Mushrooms and broccoli now its going down, but also a ear flap was close by clean plate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/21)

THE REAPER said:


> No eggs!!!! Boiled egg is great.
> Mushrooms and broccoli now its going down, but also a ear flap was close by clean plate.



Never eaten eggs... just can't get that white slime into my mouth.

PS Broccoli is another non no for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (3/6/21)

Mr. B said:


> Eat? Not so sure but drink: Rooibos Tea. I don't think the smell of Rooibos appeals to kids of any age!



Likewise - and I still don't drink it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (3/6/21)

I am not even going to go down this road, I have no intention of being banned from this forum.

Come on really, look at the question. What was the one thing you said you would never eat as a child but do now.

NO, NO sorry not answering.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (3/6/21)

Avo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/6/21)

cooked carrots... could eat the orange monsters raw by the bunch, but cook it and I didn't touch it...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (3/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Never eaten eggs... just can't get that white slime into my mouth.
> 
> PS Broccoli is another non no for me!



Technically, you've eaten loads of eggs in your life, but just didn't think about it. Cakes, cookies, muffins, scones, pancakes, waffles, etc. all got egg in it....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/21)

zadiac said:


> Technically, you've eaten loads of eggs in your life, but just didn't think about it. Cakes, cookies, muffins, scones, pancakes, waffles, etc. all got egg in it....lol



No argument there! And none of those are slimy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (3/6/21)

zadiac said:


> Pumpkin and brussel sprouts. Still don't eat brussel sprouts. Don't know how anyone can get that shit into their bodies.



Air fryer, Parmesan cheese sprouts, you don't know what you are missing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (3/6/21)

Boogers

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (4/6/21)

Stranger said:


> Air fryer, Parmesan cheese sprouts, you don't know what you are missing



I have tried various versions of this crap. Sorry, I know exactly what I'm missing and I'm glad I am. One of my main goals in life is to keep on missing as much of this crap as I can. I'd rather eat bovril with icecream that this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (4/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> No argument there! And none of those are slimy!



But uncle Rob, if the egg whites are slimy, then they are under cooked. If eggs are made correctly, the whites are stiff and the yolk is either soft or hard, but the whites should never be slimy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (4/6/21)

Good morning Zadiac


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/6/21)

Broccoli and brussel sprouts. 
I still dont eat that devils food

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/21)

GREEN BEANS - Raw , yes but do not cook it .Baked beans - revolts me  but I love boontjie sop

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (4/6/21)

zadiac said:


> But uncle Rob, if the egg whites are slimy, then they are under cooked. If eggs are made correctly, the whites are stiff and the yolk is either soft or hard, but the whites should never be slimy.



By the way @zadiac, I read something interesting the other day about eggs. Before frying them, break the egg carefully into a sieve and wait for a moment or two, for the water from the whites to drip out. It's not much, but it actually does make a difference. When you fry the egg, the white doesn't spread all over the place.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## r0ckf1re (4/6/21)

Beans, of any kind  

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (5/6/21)

Hooked said:


> By the way @zadiac, I read something interesting the other day about eggs. Before frying them, break the egg carefully into a sieve and wait for a moment or two, for the water from the whites to drip out. It's not much, but it actually does make a difference. When you fry the egg, the white doesn't spread all over the place.



My mother taught me that many years ago. I've been doing it ever since. I really thought everyone knew about this. I was baffled when I saw this "new thing" on youtube. I don't fry eggs any other way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## WV2021 (9/6/21)

Rice saled
Was forced to eat it and up until now can't get it in

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31 (9/6/21)

I'm going to my union!!! I was never given a option, actually I was,eat or starve.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac (15/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> I'm going to my union!!! I was never given a option, actually I was,eat or starve.



Same here. Eat what you get...AND ALL OF IT!! (of jou gat gaan brand)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stranger (15/6/21)

Good morning Zadiac

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## r0ckf1re (23/9/22)

zadiac said:


> My mother taught me that many years ago. I've been doing it ever since. I really thought everyone knew about this. I was baffled when I saw this "new thing" on youtube. I don't fry eggs any other way.


This is happens to eggs that have been kept for a while. If you try this sieve method on the day you buy 'fresh' eggs there is very little to none of that 'water' or seperated egg white. The sieve method is also the best way to poach eggs.

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------

